# What colors and Tail types will I get in the fry?



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

First off, sorry everyone, about how much I've posted in the breeding section... I'm trying to learn as much as I can here. 
But I've decided I'm going to breed Tallulah-Faye to Spiridion instead of Hattie. 
She's gained some color- teeny bit of faint red speckled around her body, and she has darker black where the black scales are. I think she's a pretty girl  She's a much lighter red as well, please ignore the darkness of her colors. 









And here is Spiri, posing for me as usual.









Could I get some CT PK's? Please, give a guess at what colors and tail types I'll get...! Obviously some marbles, I'm sure.

Edit- I know that they're both pet store bettas, and that they haven't been bred for their colors, and so random coloring might come up in the fry. But... I'm not sure what I'll get!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You'll probably get some HMPK, CTPK, PK, CT, possibly even halfmoons. You'll mainly get reds and red marbles. Possibly some yellows.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you. 

Edit- would it be possible I get some red AND blue marbles (the two colors together?) Since Spiri has some blue on him?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I would like a fry.:BIGhappy:


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Its possible there maybe marbles but I dough it.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Doubt the marbles? I'm pretty sure there will be marbles... Spiri has marbling, and Tallulah-Faye possibly might, as she's gained some black on her. I'm just not sure if there will be red and blue marbles together.

And I will reserve a fry for you


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Well then there will probably have marbles.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Probably some PK CTPK and CT is what I think you'll get. As for colors red marbles, maybe some cambodians,and other types of marbles.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you 
I'm crossing my fingers for some blue-ish marbles. This is gonna be exciting!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Red is dominant so you will mainly get lots of reds (marble or cambodian). There could be possibly some orange or yellow that come out of it too. Not too sure about the blue you might be lucky and get a couple. It will be very interesting to see the colors you get.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you. 
I'm hoping so get some red marbles on clear bodies (like the bodies Spiri and Tallulah-Faye have... flesh-colored. I can't find the right words today lol.)
And fins maybe like Spiri has. I have no idea how to interpret what the fry's fins willl look like.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

This will be an F1 spawn, meaning the first spawn from a pair. You will get mainly combtails, some will probably be quite messy, some with funny looking fins, some plakats, some crowntails but not many! When mixing tail types, especially ct x non ct it will take a few generations to get what you're looking for! If your goal is red/blue marble CTPKs then from this spawn you'll want to spawn a sibling pair that look the closest to what you're going for! 

As for color, like has been said red is extremely dominant! Cambodian is a type of marbling believe it or not, so yes you will get lots of marbles in this spawn, as well as cambodians, butterflies and multis!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you  
I am so excited to start my first spawn and see how everything turns out! :-D 
Thank you guys for helping me out. :wink:.


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

if you get any red Cambodian females I would want one lol. I want to breed for blue Cambodians.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I think I am going to breed Hattie with Spiri after all. But I am going to be looking for the ideal male for Tallulah-Faye so I'll most likely breed her after all. :wink:


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

I want a female ctpk maybe


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hehe, I'm gonna quote myself. 


shards said:


> I think I am going to breed Hattie with Spiri after all. But I am going to be looking for the ideal male for Tallulah-Faye so I'll most likely breed her after all. :wink:


Yep, I'm probably confusing everyone- "Oh, I'm gonna breed Spiri to Hattie! Nope, now Tallulah-Faye! Nope, back to Hattie!" The reason being, I'm not a big fan of red bettas, and since Tallulah-Faye is red, and red is the most dominant color, I'm deciding that I'd rather breed Hattie, simply because she is blue and she is not a petstore betta. As well, Tallulah-Faye is still very shy, and I am still treating her for parasites, which will take a while, and she will also take a while to settle in.
I just want to focus on PK's and HMPK's right now.... Once I've bred Hattie and Spiri, I'll find the right male for Tallulah-Faye.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I still want a male fry!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I will reserve one for you.
This is a while away, but I'm going to do some research about shipping fish over the border... I hear it's complicated.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Why do they have to make ever thing complicated.=(


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I know! It's annoying... But I suppose it's good that they take caution with allowing animals over the border, because some could have diseases, etc. that could kill other species.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

True so true, but it still stinks.


----------

